# Need chicken feet suppliers in Australia



## hazi (Oct 20, 2013)

hi

I would like to ask if anyone knows about Chicken Feet Exporters in Australia, I have a friend in Vietnam who needs to import frozen chicken feet. 

If anyone knows any suppliers, please help.

Thank you so much in advance.

Harry


----------



## Gabriel.supreme (Apr 11, 2017)

Does it have to be Australia? Is there a reason behind choosing Australia? I could help but if he was interested in importing from Romania.


----------



## hazi (Oct 20, 2013)

Gabriel.supreme said:


> Does it have to be Australia? Is there a reason behind choosing Australia? I could help but if he was interested in importing from Romania.


Thanks Gabriel,

Romania is okay, you can exchange emails with me via [email protected]

Thanks Gabriel.

Harry


----------

